# 6 month old not waking up at night



## Moras-momma (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a 6 month old hedgehog who has been pretty consistent ever since I got her. Normally as soon as I turn my light off between 
10-12 she comes running out of her sleeping bag and onto her wheel. She is also usually awake most of the night and even stays 
awake most mornings until I turn on the light at 8 am. The last two weeks she hasn't been getting up during the night hardly at all, her
food dish is still half full and it doesn't look like she drank any water which is unusual for her. I'm a little worried about her, but I didn't know if this is typical for a hedgehog her age.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

How long does it appear she isn't eating and drinking?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

First, you need to know exactly how much food and water you're offering her so you can tell exactly how much she's consuming every day. It's important to catch changes in hedgehog behavior and appetite quickly, so eyeballing it often doesn't work. I recommend weighing the food or counting the kibble and measuring the water.

That being said, if you're noticing a lack of consumption just by eyeballing it, there has likely been a significant drop off. In my opinion, you need to start syringe feeding both food and water immediately and get her to a vet ASAP. Both changes in appetite and in behavior are major signs that something is wrong, and the sooner you get veterinary care, the better chance you have of treating it properly and getting her back on track. 

In the future, 2 weeks is far too long to wait to seek advice and veterinary care. In hedgehogs, minor issues can be become major issues in a matter of days -- particularly issues involving eating and drinking.


----------



## Moras-momma (Jun 3, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> First, you need to know exactly how much food and water you're offering her so you can tell exactly how much she's consuming every day. It's important to catch changes in hedgehog behavior and appetite quickly, so eyeballing it often doesn't work. I recommend weighing the food or counting the kibble and measuring the water.
> 
> That being said, if you're noticing a lack of consumption just by eyeballing it, there has likely been a significant drop off. In my opinion, you need to start syringe feeding both food and water immediately and get her to a vet ASAP. Both changes in appetite and in behavior are major signs that something is wrong, and the sooner you get veterinary care, the better chance you have of treating it properly and getting her back on track.
> 
> In the future, 2 weeks is far too long to wait to seek advice and veterinary care. In hedgehogs, minor issues can be become major issues in a matter of days -- particularly issues involving eating and drinking.


Thank you for the advice, I'm going to try to take her to the vet after work. I just got home from vacation a few days ago. My sitter didn't mention these changes in behavior, I just noticed them the last two nights and then promptly asked him if she was like this the whole time I had been gone. So I am really freaking out.


----------



## Moras-momma (Jun 3, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> How long does it appear she isn't eating and drinking?


I'm not really sure I've only been home for two days since this has apparently been happening (I've been out of town) but the last two morning when I woke up her water dish has been almost completely full.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If she hadn't drank in two days possibly more that falls into the emergency category. 
We Asa humans have more resources in our bodies than a small animal and we can go 3 days.


----------



## mikuthehedgie (May 31, 2015)

Calm down... has she been coming out at daytime? If so, congrats; you have a diurnal hedgie.

If not, check on her for hibernation. Signs will be not responding, slow breathing, etc... Do some further research if you feel she is hibernating.

About he not eating, if when you take her out and put food close to her mouth, then I would be worried. You need to syringe feed her mushed worms or applesauce. Good luck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Mushed worms aren't going to go through a syringe easily. Better options for syringe feeding are baby food (meat or meat + veggies), canned cat food, or crushing the kibble up and soaking it in water. 

If you haven't yet, Moras-momma, I would start syringing her food, plus some extra water until you can get her to the vet to be checked out.

As for why she wasn't eating, check her environment - temperature, lighting, etc. Check the food for being stale or anything like that. See if you can find out from the hedgiesitter if anything unusual happened while you were gone. Did the sitter handle her at all? Could she have been dropped?

Another thing you can do is trying offering some soaked food or wet food of some form along with her regular kibble & see if she's more willing to eat the soft stuff. That can point to a tooth/mouth issue if she is.

Good luck & let us know how she's doing. It's scary when they have issues during/right after you get back!


----------

